
Ask HN: Should I open a business entity to be paid by US company? - Just-a-Canadian
I&#x27;m a 24 y&#x2F;o Canadian working on contract with an organization in Ontario making decent money (~80k gross YTD). An opportunity has arose to work for an entity in the state of Kansas doing custom development on a similar contract scenario. The question came up of will I be paid directly (as an individual) or do I have (will I open) a business entity to handle the payments. I&#x27;m unsure of the best choice in this scenario and I&#x27;m looking to HN for help. Obviously this is a question for an accountant who knows my situation but this is only a starting point for gathering information to help make my decision, I&#x27;m sure someone on HN has been in a similar situation.<p>Any help&#x2F;advice&#x2F;thoughts are greatly appreciated!<p>Thanks HN.
======
aurizon
Make sure you receive cheques of under $10,000. Give the entity in Kansas a
tax form if you get paid in your name or they will source deduct. A company is
similar, keep payments under $10,000. Some tips here.
[https://www.snowbirds.org/tax-forms](https://www.snowbirds.org/tax-forms)

and scan these for pertinent stuff.
[https://www.google.ca/search?ei=f5kKXKiOGYaJjwTFh5yACQ&q=US+...](https://www.google.ca/search?ei=f5kKXKiOGYaJjwTFh5yACQ&q=US+tax+deductions+for+remote+work+from+home+in+Canada&oq=US+tax+deductions+for+remote+work+from+home+in+Canada&gs_l=psy-
ab.3...6817.22544..22833...0.0..0.219.5155.17j26j3......0....1..gws-
wiz.......0j0i71j35i39j0i22i30j33i22i29i30j33i160j33i21.oJFUKIavaQc)

